# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ενισχυτης με IRFP450

## IOANNIS

καλησπερα σε ολους!!! λοιπον εφτιαξα ενα αλλο ενισχυτη με τα irfp450 ( 6 τρανζιστορ στο καθε καναλι ) γιατι δεν μου αρασε οπως ακουγοταν ο ενισχυτης του sam καθως επισης και οτι τα τρανζιστορ δεν αποδιδαν την μεγιστη ισχυς τους λογο κακου σχεδιασμου του κυκλωματος. τα αποτελεσματα του ενισχυτη με τα mosfet ειναι κλασης ανωτερα και κοστιζουν 3,25 ευρω το ενα. θελω να ανεβασω το pdf αλλα ειναι 850 kb και δεν ξερω πως.   :Confused:

----------


## babisko

Μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις σε κάπου αλλού και να δώσεις εδώ το link, ώστε να το κατεβάσει όποιος θέλει. Υπάρχουν πολλά sites που μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις (πάντα δωρεάν εννοείται), π.χ. to Rapidshare ( http://www.rapidshare.com ), paid4load ( http://www.paid4load.de/index.php?show=home ). Προτείνεται το Rapidshare.

----------


## IOANNIS

http://rapidshare.com/files/12096793..._watt.pdf.html

----------


## hlektrologos000

Μπραβο IOANNIS πολυ ωραια και κατανοητα σχεδια.....  :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK: 

H τιμη που ειπες για τα τελικα ειναι απο καταστημα ?( αν ναι απο ποιο )  ή απο ιντερνετ..?

----------


## IOANNIS

απο καταστημα ειναι. και μια παρατητηση : τις 6 αντιστασεις 0,47 ισχυος μπορειτε να τις αντικαταστησετε με 0,22

α ξεχασα να πω οτι το καταστημα που πηρα τα τρανζιστορ λεγετε ( ατομο ) και βρησκετε εδω στο ηρακλειο

----------


## babisko

> απο καταστημα ειναι. και μια παρατητηση : τις 6 αντιστασεις 0,47 ισχυος μπορειτε να τις αντικαταστησετε με 0,22
> 
> α ξεχασα να πω οτι το καταστημα που πηρα τα τρανζιστορ λεγετε ( ατομο ) και βρησκετε εδω στο ηρακλειο



Προφανώς εννοείς τις αντιστάσεις που βρίσκονται στα τελικά Τ11-Τ15. Στο σχέδιο είναι 0,33 και όχι 0,47Ω
Τον έχεις κατασκευάσει αυτόν τον ενισχυτή όπως δείχνει στην φωτο και το τυπωμένο είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στο pdf αρχείο; Λειτουργεί καλά;
Και κάτι άλλο. Μπορούμε να βάλουμε λιγότερα IRFP450 στην έξοδο (για οικονομία) και να έχουμε μικρότερη ισχύ εξόδου σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα που υπάρχει στο τέλος του pdf;

----------


## dal_kos

Ο ενισχυτης αυτος φαινεται πολυ απλος σε σχεση με οση ισχυ μπορει να προσφερει. Απο ηχο πως παει? Κατεβαινει χαμηλα? απο ισχυ τα δινει ολα ή παραμορφώνει?

----------


## IOANNIS

ναι αυτες τις αντιστασεις λεω!!!!το τυπωμενο ειναι αυτο που ειναι στο αρχειο pdf. εγω τις αφησα 0,33 ohm. αμα θελεις καλυτερη θερμικη σταθεροποιηση τον mosfet μπορεις να τις βαλεις 0,47 αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος!!! μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγοτερα IRFP απλα πρεπει να μην δωσεις παραπανω ταση απο οτι λεει ο πινακας. ακουγετε παρα πολλη καλα!!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

και τωρα μερικες μετατροπες για περισοτερη ισχυει!!!!  :Smile:   αντικαθιστουμε τα IRFP450 με τα IRFP360 ( η με το IRFP260N αλλα πολλη δυσκολο να βρεθει  :frown:  ) και τις αντιστασεις ισχυος τις τις αλλαζουμε με 0,22 ohm. με τις μικρες αυτες αλλαγες μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε και ηχειο 2ohm και να παρουμε περισοτερα watt οπως δειχνει ο πινακας παρακατω.                        
(+/-) 40 ~65W pe 8 Ohmi, ~120W pe 4 Ohmi, ~230W pe 2 Ohmi 
(+/-) 45 ~85W pe 8 Ohmi, ~160W pe 4 Ohmi, ~310W pe 2 Ohmi 
(+/-) 50 ~110W pe 8 Ohmi, ~210W pe 4 Ohmi, ~400W pe 2 Ohmi
(+/-) 55 ~135W pe 8 Ohmi, ~260W pe 4 Ohmi, ~500W pe 2 Ohmi
(+/-) 60 ~165W pe 8 Ohmi, ~315W pe 4 Ohmi, ~600W pe 2 Ohmi
(+/-) 65 ~195W pe 8 Ohmi, ~380W pe 4 Ohmi 
(+/-) 70 ~230W pe 8 Ohmi, ~440W pe 4 Ohmi 
(+/-) 75 ~270W pe 8 Ohmi, ~520W pe 4 Ohmi 
(+/-) 80 ~310W pe 8 Ohmi, ~600W pe 4 Ohmi

----------


## dal_kos

Σε τι ταξη/κλαση δουλευει αυτος ο ενισχυτης? Α? ΑΒ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσα Watts είναι ο ενισχυτής  :Question:  
Ένα παρόοιο σχέδιο με Fet είχε δημοσιευφτεί απο το ελέκτορ. Πολύ ωραίο πάντως
Πόσο στοιχίζει όλη η κατακσευή (υλικά)

----------


## IOANNIS

τα υλικα για το καθε καναλι μαζι με τα τρανζιστορ δεν κοστιζουν πανω απο 25 ευρω περιπου!!! σε ταξη ΑΒ δουλευει! ακουγετε πολλη καθαρα και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου ακομα και στην μεγιστη ισχυ τους δεν ζεσταινοντε πολλη!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα!! για οσους δεν θελουν να χρεισημοποιησουν τρανζιστορ mosfet σας παραθετω το παρακατω σχημα που ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο απλα αντι για mosfet εχει npn τρανζιστορ. στο σχημα εχει σαν τελικα τα mj15024 αλλα μπορειτε να χρεισημοποιησετε και τα mj15003. τα watt ειναι σαφως λιγοτερα με βασει τον πινακα που σας ειχα δωσει αλλα η αποδοση ειναι φοβερη!!!! http://rapidshare.com/files/13425701...hhhhh.bmp.html

----------


## PCMan

Καλησπέρα.
Μάλλον θα αρχίσω να φτιάχνω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή, φαίνεται πολύ καλός!
Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις όμως..

Θέλω να βγάλει 260W οπότε σύμφωνα με το pdf θα του δώσω +/-56VDC(τόσα μπορώ να δώσω) με 4 τρανζίστορ στα 4Ω.

1)Πως θα βάλω 4 τρανζίστορ?
Απλά θα παραλείψω τα εξαρτήματα με την κόκκινη βουλίτσα η θέλει (και) άλλες αλλαγές?


2)Το +pos rail είναι το +56, το -neg rail είναι το -56 και το gnd το 0 ?
3)Στο speaker συνδέω το + του ηχείου και το - στο gnd ?

4)Εκτός από το DC detect pου είναι ενσωματομένο στην πλακέτα υπάρχει και το slow turn on layout ή πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ξεχωριστά?
5)Τι κάνει αυτό το slow turn?

6)Το in είναι αριστερά στον πυκνωτή 1μf?

Τα τρανζίστορ τα βρήκα 3,80€. Πόσο κάνουν τα υπόλοιπα μόνο της πλακέτας?

----------


## PCMan

Κανένας?

----------


## PCMan

Μπας και είμαι αόρατος?

----------


## george_007

Το DC DETECT τι κανει;

----------


## PCMan

Προστασία είναι. Μόλις εντοπιστεί συνεχές ρεύμα στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή(που αυτό γίνεται όταν καεί ο ενισχυτής) κατευθείαν απομονωνονται τα ηχεία αυτόματα για να μην καούν.


Εμένα θα μου απαντήσει κανείς? Ενάμισι μήνα περιμένω...   :Confused:   :Think:

----------


## george_007

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## PCMan

Τίποτα φίλε μου, γιαυτό είμαστε εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

το τυπωμενο με 4 τρανζιστορ!
http://rapidshare.com/files/55317850/4_tranz.zip.html

----------


## NUKE

Σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω και εγω.Αλλα πια τρανζιστορ να βαλω αν θελω 4 ωμ η 8ωμ?Τα βρισκω και τα 3 που ειπες....

Επισης γιατι θελει 24 volt?Με 12 δεν γινεται?

----------


## PCMan

> το τυπωμενο με 4 τρανζιστορ!
> http://rapidshare.com/files/55317850/4_tranz.zip.html



Γιάννη για 'μένα το ανέβασες αυτό?

----------


## IOANNIS

για σενα το ανεβασα αλλα τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω εσυ λες 4 τρανζιστορ στο καναλι ενω εγω ανεβασα τυπωμενο για 8. καπου εχω και ενα τυπωμενο με 4 τρανζιστορ αλλα πρεπει να ψαξω να το βρω. τωρα αν δεν το βρω, απο το τυπωμενο που εχεις με τα 6 τρανζ. μην βαλεις τα 2 και κανει το ιδιο πραγμα!!!

----------


## PCMan

Ναι αλλά πρέπει να βγουν και άλλες 4 αντιστάσεις έξω. Ότι είπα πιό πίσω δηλαδή http://imageshack.gr/viewer.php?file...bhvt2ju20m.gif
Βασικά αυτό θα έκανα απ την αρχή, απλά δεν θα έβαζα τα δύο τρανζίστορ.

Οκ, πάει αυτό.

Τις άλλες ερωτήσεις κάποιος?

----------


## NUKE

Αρχισα να το φτιαχνω και εγω...Γινεται να βαλουμε καπως 12 βολτ αντι για 24?Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο.

Ακομα,ξερει κανεις αν γεφυρωνεται?Αν ναι, πως και ποσα βγαζουν?

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## NUKE

Εβαλα τα περισσοτερα εξαρτηματα και μου λειπουν κυριως τα τρανζιστορ.Εχω ακομα καποιες ερωτησεις.

1)Οι αντιστασεις ισχυως 0,47ωμ και 10ωμ που υπαρχουν ποσα watt ειναι?Γυρω απο την 10ωμ τι ειναι το στρογγυλο?Φερριτης?

2)Υπαρχει επισης μια αντισταση καπου που στο τυπωμενο με εξαρτηματα πανω απο το τριμμερακι 1κωμ που ειναι 39ωμ.Αλλα στο σχηματικο ειναι 33ωμ.Τι να βαλω?

3)Το offset voltage το μετραμε στη εξοδο?

4)Ερωτησεις ενα ποστ πιο πανω

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε NUKE 1) οι αντιστασεις ισχυως ειναι 5watt. Γυρω απο την 10ωμ ειναι πηνιο που αποτελειται απο 12 σπειρες απο συρμα περιπου 1mm. 2) βαλε 39Ω 3) το offset voltage το μετραμε στην εξοδο και πρεπει να παρουμε τιμη οσο το δυνατον πιο κοντα στο 0V με την εισοδο βραχυκυκλωμενη.

----------


## NUKE

Οκ, σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...Μονο αν μπορεις να μου πεις και για τις εωτησεις 3 ποστ πιο πανω...

----------


## IOANNIS

γινεται να βαλεις 12 βολτ αντι για 24, αλλα θελει πολλες τροποποιησεις και ετσι ειναι πιο απλο να το αφησεις οπως ειναι.
σιγουρα γεφυρωνεται αλλα πρωτον ειναι μπερδεμα και δευτερων δεν σου φτανουν τα 600watt που βγαζει το καναλι?   :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Δεν μου φτανει γιατι θελω 600Watt αλλα σε 8ωμ...Αλλα γιατι ειναι μπερδεμα?

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως...

----------


## eebabs2000

Για να γεφυρωθεί πρέπει να φτιάξεις 2 κανάλια και να τα συνδέσεις με ένα κύκλωμα με τελεστικό με το τρόπο που δίνω παρακάτω. Η τροφοδοσία του τελεστικoύ πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε συμμετρική και ποτέ πάνω από +/-15V (καλύτερα να δίνεις +/-12V).

----------


## NUKE

Τοσο απλο δηλαδη?Λοιπον περιμενω τα irfp απο futurlec και τον δοκιμαζω μετα.Αν δουλεψει...

Μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις ποσα watt θα βγαζει θεωρητικα με τη γεφυρωσει?Βγαζει τα διπλα?

Κατι ακομα, σκεφτομουν πως να βαλω 12Volt για το κυκλωμα που ανοιγει το ρελε και πιστευω οτι ισως δεν χρειαζεται καμοια αλλαγη και θα δουλευει ή απλα μονο 1-2 αντιστασεις να γινουν μικροτερες...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Για να γεφυρωθεί πρέπει....................



φιλε eebabs2000 το εχεις δοκιμασει αυτο το κυκλωμα ...? πολυ ευκολο μου φαινετε σε σχεση με καποιο αλλο που ειχα δει    .  δεν θυμαμε που....


απο εκει και περα (αν διαβαζω καλα το σχεδιο )  το ενα καναλι βγαινει σχεδον κατευθειαν απο το  ΙΝ  ενω για  το δευτερο καναλι παρεμβαλετε το ολοκληρωμενο.
το ολοκληρωμενο δεν θα επηρεασει την ποιοτητα -χροια του ηχου στο δευτερο καναλι?

ακομα και αν δεν την επηρεαζει , δεν θα επηρεαστει η ενταση του δευτερου καναλιου σε σχεση με το ποσα volt θα τροφοδοτηθει  το ολοκληρωμενο ? 

Υ.Γ τα παραπανω ειναι αποριες και οχι αμφισβητηση ....

----------


## NUKE

Δεν βρηκα το 2SC1845 και μου εδωσαν το c2240 .Κανει αυτο η μπα?

----------


## antonis

to 2sc2240 ok[/list]

----------


## antonis

οσο για το κυκλωμα γεφυρωσης μπορουμε να παρεμβαλουμε πριν δυο ιδιους τελεστικους ουτως ωστε να εχουμε σωστο balance μεταξυ των δυο καναλιων κατα την γεφυρωση οπως εδω http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/bridge_converter.htm

----------


## eebabs2000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από eebabs2000
> 
> Για να γεφυρωθεί πρέπει....................
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε eebabs2000 το εχεις δοκιμασει αυτο το κυκλωμα ...? πολυ ευκολο μου φαινετε σε σχεση με καποιο αλλο που ειχα δει    .  δεν θυμαμε που....
> 
> 
> ...



Το είχα δοκιμάσει σε μικρότερο δικάναλο ενισχυτή και δούλευε... δοκιμάστε το και σεις σε κάποιον άλλο δικάναλο πριν φτιάξετε τον μεγάλο... Το ολοκληρομένο δε θα επηρεάσει την ποιότητα του ήχου ούτε θα υποβιβάσει το σήμα διότι κάνει κέρδος 1, δηλαδή όσο σήμα μπαίνει στην είσοδο τόσο εξέρχεται. Εφόσον κάνει κέρδος 1 η μέγιστη συχνότητα αποκοπής για το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρομένο είναι 1ΜΗz!!! Το μόνο που κάνει είναι να στρέφει τη φάση του σήματος γι' αυτό το κανάλι 180 μοίρες. Ούτε φυσικά και με τη τάση απηρεάζεται (καλά μη το δουλέψετε και με 2-3V). Η μικρότερη τάση που θα πρότεινα να δουλέψει είναι +/-7V και η μέγιστη +/-15V...

Θεωρητικά η ισχύς τετραπλασιάζεται με τη γέφυρα, στη πράξη όμως αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλά, οπως π.χ. τα τελικά τρανζίστορ του ενισχυτή. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση η ισχύς εξόδου θα είναι διπλάσια του ενός καναλιού.

Υ.Γ Συγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω... αλλά υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, συνδεσα τον ρευμα και αντι για ασφαλειες εβαλα 100ωμ αντισταση.Βραχυκυκλωσα την ειοδο και μετρησα στην εξοδο την ταση η οποια επαιρνε αρνητικεςκαι θετικες τιμες.Το ρυθμισα με το vr1 στα 10mV.Μετα μετρησα τη ταση στα ακρα της αντιστασης και ειχα ταση μεχρι 1.4 στη μια και 1.9 στην αλλη.Δεν παει με τιποτα στα 9 volt.Τι να κανω?

Μηπως εννοει 0.9?Επισης μου ζεσταινονται πολυ τα 4 τρανιζστορ στη που εχουν ψυχτρα.Οχι τα irfp.

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον χαρη τα 4 τρανιζστορ που εχουν ψυχτρα ειναι σωστο να ζεσταινονται!!!! 
στην πλακετα ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενος ο δρομεας του VR2 με το ενα ακρο του τριμερ με την αντισταση 470 και την βαση του Τ8. 
εσυ κανε το εξεις : βγαλε το τριμερ απο την πλακετα, και κοψε τον χαλκοδιαδρομο που ενωνη τον δρομεα του τριμερ με το ενα ακρο του. τωρα ενωσε τον δρομεα του τριμερ στη βαση του Τ8 και μετα το ενα ακρο του τριμερ στην 47Ω και το αλλο ακρο στην 470Ω. με αυτες τις αλλαγες ξανακανε παλι τις ρυθμησεις του ενισχυτη.
περιμενω νεα σου!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, δεν αντεξα να περιμενω και τον δοκιμασα στα =-68Volt με μετασχηματιστη 250VA και επαιξε μια χαρα αλλα δεν μπορουσε να τα δωσει ολα μαλλον λογο του μετασχηματιστη.

Οσο για αυτα που ειπες θα τα κανω και θα δοκιμασω...Αλλα τα τρανζιστορ της μικρης ψυχτρας μου φαινεται πως ζεσταινονται υπερβολικα.Τι διαστασεις πρεπει να εχει η ψυχτρα?

Και μια ερωτηση ακομα,μπορω τα τελικα τρανζιστορ να τα βαλω σε μια ψυχτρα και να τραβηξω καλωδια?

----------


## BillGeo

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μάλλον θα αρχίσω να φτιάχνω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή, φαίνεται πολύ καλός!
> Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις όμως..
> 
> 2)Το +pos rail είναι το +56, το -neg rail είναι το -56 και το gnd το 0 ?
> 3)Στο speaker συνδέω το + του ηχείου και το - στο gnd ?
> 
> 4)Εκτός από το DC detect pου είναι ενσωματομένο στην πλακέτα υπάρχει και το slow turn on layout ή πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ξεχωριστά?
> 5)Τι κάνει αυτό το slow turn?
> ...



Φιλε μου μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ, δεν ξερω αν ειναι αργα κ εχεις ηδη φτιαξει τον ενισχυτη, αλλα σου απανταω 
ετσι κ αλλιως και για λογους "αρχειου"...


2) Ακριβως

3) Ακριβως

4) Ξεχωριστα, αφου σου δινει και PCB

5) Οταν οι πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι πολυ μεγαλοι (σε χωρητικοτητα) το ρευμα που τραβανε 
οταν πρωτοφορτιζουν (in rush curent) ειναι πολυ μεγαλο δεν τους κανει καλο αλλα και μπορει απο το να ριξει αφαλειες 
μεχρι να λυωσει επαφες κ καλωδια. 

Το slow-turn-on ειναι ενα κυκλωμα που τροφοδοτει το... τροφοδοτικο με μεσω βατικων αντιστασεων μεχρι να φορτιστουν 
οι πυκνωτες οποτε και κλεινει ενα ρελε και δινει κανονικα ρευμα δικτυου.

6) Ναι, το IN ειναι πριν τον C1 (1uf)

----------


## PCMan

Καλά έκανες και απάντησες  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον  :Very Happy:

----------


## BillGeo

> Καλά έκανες και απάντησες 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον



Δεν κανει τιποτα.
Η γνωση ειναι για να την μοιραζεσε, οχι για να την παρεις στον ταφο σου.   :Very Happy:  

Τελικα ομως τι θα κανεις?
Θα τον φτιαξεις? Τον εφτιαξες?

----------


## xazopartalos

Καλο αυτο εαν ομως σε καποια περιπτωση μεγαλης αποφορτησεις τι γινεται??????

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν κανει τιποτα.
> Η γνωση ειναι για να την μοιραζεσε, οχι για να την παρεις στον ταφο σου.   
> 
> Τελικα ομως τι θα κανεις?
> Θα τον φτιαξεις? Τον εφτιαξες?



Αν σκεφτόντουσαν όλοι έτσι εδω μέσα, η σελίδα θα 'ταν τέλεια   :Wink:  
Απο τότε που γράφτηκες δεν έχεις αφήσει θέμα αναπάντητο   :Very Happy:  
Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά   :Very Happy:  

Δεν το έφτιαξα ακόμα αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα το φτιάξω σίγουρα.
Δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά χρήματα αυτή την περίοδο...
Θα μου πεις αντε να βγεί 30€ ο ενισχυτής. Έλα όμως που θέλει και μετασχηματιστή και ηχεία.
Περνάμε τα 150€ έτσι..

----------


## BillGeo

> Καλο αυτο εαν ομως σε καποια περιπτωση μεγαλης αποφορτησεις τι γινεται??????



Τι εννοεις?   :Question:

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από BillGeo
> 
> Δεν κανει τιποτα.
> Η γνωση ειναι για να την μοιραζεσε, οχι για να την παρεις στον ταφο σου.   
> 
> Τελικα ομως τι θα κανεις?
> Θα τον φτιαξεις? Τον εφτιαξες?
> 
> 
> ...



Σ'ευχαριστω Νικο, τελικα αυτος ο ενισχυτης μου που καικε μου εκανε καλο,
με εκανε να ξανασχοληθω με ενα παλιο μου χομπυ που εινα παραμελησει.

Οσο για το φορουμ οπου μπορω θα βοηθαω (+ οπου δεν ξερω, θα ρωταω), 
αλλα μην σας κακοφανει αν χανομαι απο καιρο σε καιρο.
Τωρα τελευταια ο χρονος μου στο PC ειναι ολο κ λιγοτερος, και ειμαι και mod σε ενα αλλο forum.



Για τον ενισχυτη τωρα...

Μ'αρεσει πολυ σαν κατασκευη και πιστευω εχει ενα καλο λογο κοστους/ποιοτητας.
Θα με ενδιεφερε να τον ξεκινησω κ εγω.

Αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι μου την τροφοδοσια. Εχω ηδη τροφοδοτικο, κ ειναι κριμα να το πεταξω.

Οποτε το ερωτημα μου, προς τον σχεδιαστη του κυκλωματος ειναι:
*Θα ειναι αρκετα +-39V στα rails για να πολωσουν τα τρανζιστορ?
Δεν αναφερει κατι το .pdf...
*(προφανως θα γινει με 2 FETs αλλα δεν θελουν κ καποια αλλαγη στην πολωση?)

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## xazopartalos

Σε καποιο αλλο φορουμ εχουν αυτο το σχεδιο 2χ500 βαττ ισχιουν τα λεγομενα??????

http://rapidshare.com/files/21526458/500W.zip.html

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,φιλε IOANNIS εκανα αυτα που ειπες(μετα απο αρκετο καιρο) και οντως μετρησα παραπανω βολρ.Στην μια αντισταση μετραγα 3,1V και στην αλλη 3,8V.

Παντως 9 δεν μετραει με τιποτα....

Επισης παρατηρησα οτι το VR2 που ειναι 200 ωμ οταν το γυρναω στο μισο γυρισμα παιρνω ενδειξη 0 volt στο πολυμετρο και μονο στο αλλο μισο αρχιζει να αναιβαινει η ταση....

Εν τω μεταξυ που πρεπει να μετραω τα volt?Εκειπου θα επρεπε να ειναι η ασφαλεια και τωρα εχω την αντισταση,ετσι δεν ειναι?

Τι δεν κανω σωστα?Καμοια ΙΔΕΑ?

Αν εχεις msn κανε με αν θες add μηπως λυθει το προβλημα πιο ευκολα.Σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## moutoulos

> Σε καποιο αλλο φορουμ εχουν αυτο το σχεδιο 2χ500 βαττ ισχιουν τα λεγομενα??????
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21526458/500W.zip.html



Με βάση αυτό που βλέπω, ισχύουν τα 500W, και επιπλέον το άρθρο είναι απο ELEKTOR.
Αυτό και μόνο είναι εγγύηση, πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου   :Wink:  .

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον χαρη.....
βαλε στην θεση της ασφαλειας μια αντισταση 100 οhm και γυρισε το rv2 ωστε να εχεις στα ακρα τις αντιστασης
     - για 6 τρανζ ταση 9 βολτ
     - για 8 τρανζ ταση 12 βολτ 
     - για 10 τρανζ ταση 15 βολτ

μετα απο αυτο αντικαταστισε την αντισταση τον 100 ohm με μια τον 10 ohm και ξαναρυθμισε το rv2 ωστε να εχεις στα ακρα τις αντιστασης 
       - για 6 τρανζ ταση 0,9 βολτ
       - για 8 τρανζ ταση 1,2 βολτ
       - για 10 τρανζ ταση 1,5 βολτ

αν ολα ειναι οκ ο ενισχυτης ειναι ετοιμος!!!!! περημενω νεα σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

βασικα φιλε ιωαννη αυτο κανω και δεν μου μετραει πανω απο 3 βολτ.Αν δεις στην προηγουμενη σελιδα θα καταλαβεις τι εννωω.Ειχα κανει και την μετατροπη που μου ειχες πει αλλα δεν αναιβαινει η ταση.Εχω 6 τρανζιστορ μεχρι στιγμης...

----------


## IOANNIS

10 ohm αντισταση εχεις απανω?

----------


## IOANNIS

βαλε μια 10 ohm αντισταση στα 2 βαττ και πες μας τι τασεις περνεις στα ακρα της......

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εβαλα αντιστασεις 10 ωμ και οντως μετρησα μεχρι 1,3 βολτ οποτε το ρυθμισα στα 0,9 βολτ!!!

Οποτε λογικα ειμαι ενταξει,ετσι δεν ειναι?Δοκιμασα και τον ενισχυτη σ ενα subwoofer και φαινεται να παιζει ενταξει...

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!

----------


## IOANNIS

σωστος...!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Χαιρετώ το πλήθος!!!

Αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω κι εγώ αλλά θέλω οπωσδήποτε μία μετατροπή στο κύκλωμα...
Θέλω το κύκλωμα της προστασίας να δουλεύει με 12V γιατί θα τον βάλω σε αμάξι και μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω 24V...

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?

----------


## PCMan

Καμια ιδέα?

----------


## Nemmesis

μαλλον ψαξε για κανα παλμοτροφοδοτικο...

----------


## eebabs2000

> Χαιρετώ το πλήθος!!!
> 
> Αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω κι εγώ αλλά θέλω οπωσδήποτε μία μετατροπή στο κύκλωμα...
> Θέλω το κύκλωμα της προστασίας να δουλεύει με 12V γιατί θα τον βάλω σε αμάξι και μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω 24V...
> 
> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?



Θα βάλεις στο αμάξι αυτό το τέρας??? Δε θα μείνει τίποτα εκει μέσα... Ίσως υπάρχουν και έτοιμοι μετατροπής από 12 σε 24V αλλά δε ξέρω για τόσο μεγάλη ισχύ που θες τι παίζει να βρεις...

----------


## PCMan

eebabs2000 δεν κατάλαβες.
Παλμοτροφοδοτικό για την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή έχω φτιάξει.
Το κύκλωμα  *της προστασίας* που υπάρχει πάνω στον ενισχυτή θέλω να το κάνω να δουλεύει με 12V αντί των 24V. 
H τελος πάντων, να πάρω ρεύμα απο το παλμοτροφοδοτικό που βγάζει +/-50 και να το κάνω 24V για το κύκλωμα της προστασίας πάντα.
Γίνεται?

Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό το σκέφτηκα παναγιωτη αλλα νομίζω το να κάνω τα 50 -> 24 είναι πιό εύκολο. Πως ακριβώς όμως?

----------


## moutoulos

> Πως ακριβώς όμως?



Με ένα  High Voltage LM317HVK (1,2 - 57VDC TO3). 
Μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 60VDC.
Καμία σχέση με τα απλά 317 ...
Tο άσχημο είναι οτι βγαίνει μόνο σε ΤΟ3 κέλυφος.

----------


## PCMan

TO3? κακό αυτό   :frown:  

Σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο. Αν βάλω ένα lm7824 και στην είσοδο του βάλω μία ή δύο διόδους(στη σειρά), δεν θα γίνει η δουλειά μου?

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ένα lm7824 και στην είσοδο του βάλω μία ή δύο διόδους(στη σειρά), δεν θα γίνει η δουλειά μου?



Τι ρόλο θα παίζουν οι δίοδοι ??.

Κάνε το παρακάτω. Μόνο με Darlington όμως, μη τον αλλάξεις με απλό.


Α με το τρίμμερ θα ρυθμίσεις εως ότου πάρεις στην έξοδο 24Vdc   :Wink:  .

----------


## PCMan

Επειδή το lm7824 δέχεται μέχρι 40V, με μία δίοδο θα κατέβει η τάση στα 35V απ'τα 50.

Αυτό που δείχνεις φαίνεται καλό, αλλά τι είναι το darligton?
Αν ζητήσω ένα BD679 το ίδιο δεν είναι?

----------


## moutoulos

> Επειδή το lm7824 δέχεται μέχρι 40V, με μία δίοδο θα κατέβει η τάση στα 35V απ'τα 50.
> 
> Αυτό που δείχνεις φαίνεται καλό, αλλά τι είναι το darligton?
> Αν ζητήσω ένα BD679 το ίδιο δεν είναι?



  Η τάση με μια δίοδο δεν θα κατέβει τόσο πολύ, απο τα 50 στα 35 ..., θές περίπου 20 στο αριθμό ...

  Darlington είναι δυο τρανζίστορ στο ίδιο κέλυφος, απλά έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση (απολαβή).
  Τέτοια συνδεσμολογία συναντάμε πολύ συχνά με πιο διαδεδομένη, αυτή στα τροφοδοτικά, για ενίσχυση
ρεύματος.
  Στα επισυνάπτω να τα δείς   :Wink:  .
  Αν ζητήσεις ένα BD679 το ίδιο είναι.

----------


## eebabs2000

> eebabs2000 δεν κατάλαβες.
> Παλμοτροφοδοτικό για την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή έχω φτιάξει.
> Το κύκλωμα  *της προστασίας* που υπάρχει πάνω στον ενισχυτή θέλω να το κάνω να δουλεύει με 12V αντί των 24V. 
> H τελος πάντων, να πάρω ρεύμα απο το παλμοτροφοδοτικό που βγάζει +/-50 και να το κάνω 24V για το κύκλωμα της προστασίας πάντα.
> Γίνεται?
> 
> Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό το σκέφτηκα παναγιωτη αλλα νομίζω το να κάνω τα 50 -> 24 είναι πιό εύκολο. Πως ακριβώς όμως?



1000 συγνώμη κατάλαβα λάθος εγώ τότε!!!

----------


## PCMan

Γρηγόρη κατάλαβα.
Αυτό με τις διόδους γιατί δεν γίνεται? 50V / 1,41(πτώση τάσης η δίοδος) =35,46
Έτσι δεν πάει?

eebabs2000, δεν πειράζει. Λάθη είμαστε, ανθρώπους κάνουμε :LOL: :P

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη κατάλαβα.
> Αυτό με τις διόδους γιατί δεν γίνεται? 50V / 1,41(πτώση τάσης η δίοδος) =35,46
> Έτσι δεν πάει?



Νίκο τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι.
Η πτώση τάσης της κάθε διόδου είναι 0,7V ή 0.3V, ανάλογα αν είναι πυριτίου ή γερμανίου 
(νομίζω έτσι είναι, μην κάνω και λάθος, που δεν κάνω γιατί είμαι άσφαλτος  :Laughing: , που λέει και η γλυκία μας Άντζελα ).
Το 1,41 είναι ας πούμε ένας συντελεστής, που πολλαπλασιάζουμε την τάση AC ενός μετασχηματιστή, πόσο θα γίνει 
με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση σε DC (πχ 35VAC μετασχηματιστής, με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση, γίνεται 50VDC)   :Wink:  .
Δηλαδή 35x1.41=50.

----------


## PCMan

Ουπς.... Πως είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι έτσι?

Ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Έκανα μια μεγάλη και ηλίθια βλακεία χτες...

Κόλλησα τα πάντα στον ενισχυτή, έβαλα και τις αντιστασεις των 100Ω αντί για ασφάλειες και ήμουν έτοιμος για δοκιμή. 
Ετοιμάζω την τροφοδοσία (-/+45) και του δίνω για μισό δευτ. τάση και.... εγένετω ΦΩΤΙΑ!!!!
Κόντεψα να χάσω τη ζωή μου!!!  :Laughing:   Πλάκα κάνω  :Very Happy: 

Πήρε φωτιά μια αντίσταση 100Ω που είναι συνδεμένη με τον συλλέκτη του Τ6 και την βάση του Τ9.
Ψάχνω απο δω, από κει, καθαρίζω, ξανακολλάω,ψάχνω μήπως ενώθηκε τίποτα στο κύκλωμα, αλλάζω και την αντίσταση και ξαναδίνω τάση για λιγότερο απο μισό δεύτ. μήπως και έχω το ίδιο πρόβλήμα και όντως, πάλι τα ίδια.

Ε λέω θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία να το ανεβάσω να μου πείτε κι εσείς την γνώμη σας :P
Εκεί που ξεβιδώνω την μικρή ψήκτρα των τρανζίστορ τι βλέπω?
Έχω βάλει και τα 4 MJE ανάποδα!!!! Τα τοποθέτησα πανω στην ψήκτρα όλα μαζί και μετά τα κόλλησα. Ε καταλάθος γύρισα την ψήκτρα ανάποδα και κολλήθηκαν έτσι!!!!

Δηλαδή αντι για:
MJE350 MJE340 MJE350 MJE340
 E C B    E C B   E C B    E C B 

Κολλήθηκαν έτσι:
MJE340 MJE350 MJE340 MJE350
 B C E    B C E   B C E    B C E 

Αυριο θα αλλάξω τα 4 MJE και τα Τ1, Τ2, Τ3, Τ4, Τ5, Τ6, Τ7 για παν ενδεχώμενο.
Τι άλλο πρέπει να αλλάξω και τί απο αυτά δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξω?

----------


## PCMan

Ένας ένας βρε παιδια, μη σκοτώνεστε... :P

Άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ που έγραψα πιό πάνω και όλα τα MJE αλλα έχω πρόβλημα. 
Μόλις δίνω ρεύμα, μετά απο λίγο ζεστένονται 2 αντιστάσεις. Μία των 220Ω και μία των 100Ω που είναι συνδεμένες με το Τ10.
Αν το αφήσω 5-10δευτ. αρχίζουν και καπνίζουν.
Επίσης ζεστένεται η αντίσταση των 100Ω στην κάτω μεριά της πλακέτας, αυτή που έβαλα αντί για ασφάλεια. Στην πάνω μεριά είναι κρύα.

Μετράω την τάση στην έξοδο και μου βγάζει 3,8V με βραχυκυκλωμένη είσοδο και αν πειράξω τα τρίμερ, δεν κουνιέται φύλλο...

Εδώ έχω μερικές φωτογραφείες.

  

Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε.

----------


## IOANNIS

βγαλε απο την πλακετα τα 2τρανζιστορ εξοδου που εχεις, και πες μας αν κανει το ιδιο!

----------


## PCMan

Κατάρχήν να σου πω κάτι άλλο.
Σήμερα είδα σε μία φωτογραφία σου από αυτόν τον ενισχυτή ότι έχεις βάλει έναν πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στην 10Ω/5W και στην γείωση. Το λέει στο τυπωμένο ότι θέλει έναν πυκνωτή αλλα δεν λέει τι τιμή. Εγώ είχα κάνει μια γέφυρα εκεί μεταξύ της 10Ω και της γείωσης και μου παρουσίαζε το παραπάνω(εννοείται με αλλαγμένα όλα τα τρανζίστορ).
Σήμερα που είδα την φωτογραφια πρόσθεσα έναν πυκνωτή 100n και μου βγάζει στην έξοδο -45V (ότι του δίνω δηλαδή, +/-45).

Τώρα που κοίταξα χωρίς τα fet μου κάνει το ίδιο. Βγάζει -45V πάλι.

Να σημειώσω ότι σήμερα πήρα καινούρια fet μήπως και είχαν καεί τα προηγούμενα.

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση  :Very Happy:

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε νικο αυτος ο πυκνωτης χρειαζεται, και ειναι απο 4.7-10nf στα 450βολτ.
για να σου βγαζει -45 στην εξοδο, καποιο τρανζιστορ ειναι βραχηκυλωμενο, η οι 2 διοδοι εχουν βραχυκυκλωση. επισεις κοιταξε και τα τριμερακια αν ειναι καμενα.
α και κατι αλλο : μηπως οταν εβαλες αναποδα τα τρανζιστορ, καποιο βραχυκυκλωσε, και σου εκοψε κανενα χαλκοδιαδρομο απο κατω????

----------


## PCMan

Θα βάλω αυριο έναν πυκνωτή με τις τιμές που λες.

Τα τρανζίστορ θα τα αλλάξω όλα αύριο για τρίτη φορά..

Τις διόδους δοκίμασα να τις βγάλω τελείως (είχα συνδεμένα το fet τότε) και αν θυμάμαι καλά συνέχιζε να μου βγάζει την ίδια τάση στην έξοδο. Είδα και αν ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένες αλλά όχι, καλές ήταν. Τις έχω αλλάξει και θα τις ξανα αλλάξω.

Θα αλλάξω και τα τριμεράκια καλού κακού.

Χαλκοδιάδρομος δεν έχει καεί, ούτε καν έχει αλλάξει χρώμα. Όλα είναι οκ και απο κολλήσεις.

Δεν μένει και τιποτα άλλο, στην ουσία όλα τα αλλάζω...

Να σε ρωτήσω. Τα fet μου έχουν καεί? Κανένα δεν βγάζει 0Ω όταν το μετράω(μετράω όλα τα ποδαράκια με σειρά και ανάποδα).
Και μια ακόμη ερώτηση. Στο Τ8 τι πυκνωτή βάζω? 100n μήπως?

----------


## PCMan

Τα έκανα όλα αλλά τίποτα... Θα τρελαθώ......

Να σου πω. Το ηχείο το συνδέω στο speaker και στο gnd?

Οι δύο επιπλέων τρύπες πάνω στο gnd γιατί υπάρχουν?

Μερικές φωτογραφείες

----------


## Nemmesis

συμπολιτη Νίκο εγω αυτο που βλεπω καπως υποπτο ειναι οι κολησεις σου... δεν ψαχνεις και εκει λιγο παραπανο? επισης καλο ειναι να καθαρισεις την σονλερινη καλα με καθαρο υνοπνευμα... αν θελεις να δουμε καποια στιγμη την πλακετα μαζι κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## PCMan

Εμ, 100 φορες τα κόλλησα/ξεκόλλησα το καθένα, δεν θα γεμίσει σολτερίνη?...
Εν πάσει περιπτώση, την καθαρισα και ανεβασα φωτογραφίες μπας και δούμε λίγο φως..
Τις κολλήσεις τις έχω ελέγξει 1500 φορές. Δεν νομίζω να έχω κάνει λάθος κάπου. Παρ'όλα αυτά δείτε κι εσείς.

   
  

ΥΓ. Πάντως δεν έχει διαφορά και με καθαρή πλακέτα. Πάλι βγάζει ρεύμα.  
ΥΓ2. Αντί για BC556 έβαλα 2SA970 γιατί τους τα τέλειωσα τα BC :P

----------


## PCMan

μήπως εχουμε κανένα νέο?

----------


## PCMan

> μήπως εχουμε κανένα νέο?



κάποιος να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση?

----------


## FM1

Παίδες αφήστε το rapidshare και ανεβάστε εδώ τα αρχεία σας..

http://www.imageshack.gr/

----------


## PCMan

> Παίδες αφήστε το rapidshare και ανεβάστε εδώ τα αρχεία σας..
> 
> http://www.imageshack.gr/



Το imageshack είναι για εικόνες. Πως θα ανεβάσουμε αρχεία εκεί?

----------


## maouna

πως παει ο ενισχυτής ?τον εφτιαξε κανείς?

----------


## PCMan

Εγω τον παράτησα. Δεν έβγαζα άκρη...
Όταν θα χω λ7 για πέταμα θα τον ξαναφτιάξω.

----------


## NUKE

Εγω το ειχα φτιαξει και φαινοταμ μα δουλευει.Αλλα δεν ειχα μετασχηματιστη και ηχεια αρκετα μεγαλα για να το δοκιμασω τερμα...Μεχρι την μεση εδειχνε να παιζει μια χαρα...

----------


## maouna

απο ποιοτητα πως παει?αξιζει?τι παραμορφωση εχει?

----------


## maouna

tis antistaseis sto kuklwma sta prwta stadia tis pira 0.25 watt.entaksi einai h eprepe parapanw???

----------


## IOANNIS

> tis antistaseis sto kuklwma sta prwta stadia tis pira 0.25 watt.entaksi einai h eprepe parapanw???



οι 0,25watt ειναι μικρες. χρησιμοποιησε 0,5watt!!!!

----------


## maouna

metal film  0,5 watt δεν βρικα γιαυτο πήρα στην αρχή  metal film  στα 0,25 watt. ξερεται ποιοισ πουλαει metal film αντιστασεισ στα 0,5 watt?ο φανος που πήγα δεν είχε.....

----------


## PCMan

Μια ερώτηση:
Το κύκλωμα προστασίας απο dc ταση, μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε δύο κανάλια;
Δηλαδή, όποιο καεί να κλείνει το ρελε και στα δύο κανάλια.

----------


## maouna

γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις 2 κυκλωματα dc detect? αυτον τον ενισχυτη τον εχει φτιαξει κανεισ και παιζει κανονικα?

----------


## PCMan

> γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις 2 κυκλωματα dc detect? αυτον τον ενισχυτη τον εχει φτιαξει κανεισ και παιζει κανονικα?



Άνοιξα καινούριο θέμα εδώ

----------


## antonis_x

Είπα να φτιάξω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή.Σε πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης που τον σχεδίασα δούλευε μια χαρά..στην πράξη θα δείξει σε λίγες μέρες που θα τον έχω τελειώσει..
Θα βάλω 8  μόσφετ στην έξοδο,με τροφοδοσία +-62v.

Λοιπόν στο κύκλωμα dc detect λέει όλες οι αντιστάσεις 1/2watt,στο σχηματικό του ενισχυτή όμως δε λέει κάτι.εκτός από τις 0,33ωμ και 10ωμ που είναι τουβλάκια 5βαττ οι υπόλοιπες είναι όλες 1/2?γιατί στο φίλτρο στην είσοδο όσο και στον διαφορικό νομίζω 1/4βαττ είναι μια χαρά..Θα χω πρόβλημα αν τις βάλω όλες(εκτός από τις 5βαττ) 1/4?γιατί 1/2w μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω,μετά πάω στο 1βαττ που είναι μεγάλες..

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε antonis_x, ολες οι αντιστασεις εκτος τα τουβλακια, πρεπει να ειναι υποχρεωτικα 1/2w!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonis_x

> φιλε νικο αυτος ο πυκνωτης χρειαζεται, και ειναι απο 4.7-10nf στα 450βολτ.



Στο σχηματικό αυτόν τον πυκνωτή τον έχει 68nf. Τελικά τι είναι?

----------


## IOANNIS

> Στο σχηματικό αυτόν τον πυκνωτή τον έχει 68nf. Τελικά τι είναι?



καλησπερα!!!! βαλε τον 68nf, οπως ειναι στο σχηματικο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_x

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση,τόσο γι αυτή όσο και για την προηγούμενη..

Α,και κάτι που παρατήρησα Νίκο στις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, πρόσεξα ότι χρησιμοποίησες αντιστάσεις 1/4watt (εκτός από τις 5watt)ενώ ο Ioannis είχε επισημάνει τόσο σε μένα όσο και σε προηγούμενη απάντηση καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν(ή μάλλον οτι πρέπει) 1/2watt..
Επίσης όταν τον είχες φτιάξει έκανες τι διόρθωση στην πλακέτα στο τρίμμερ που ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα ηρεμίας?

φιλικά Αντώνης..

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε antonis_x, ανεβασε να δουμε, καμια φωτο απο τον ενισχυτη!!!  :Lol:

----------


## xazopartalos

Eχω το αρχειο με τον ενισχυτη σε pdf και λεο να τον κανο και εγο αλλα σκεφτομαι να τον κανο στα max του δηλ με 10 τρανσιστορ 4ohm 680rms i 2ohm 730.Τι λετε?

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε χρηστο, εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι 10 τρανσιστορ 680W/4Ω. τα 2Ω ποτε δεν μου αρεσαν, καθως και τα περισσοτερα ηχεια, απο 4-8Ω ειναι!!!  :Smile:

----------


## VasilisL

Τα περισσοτερα ηχεια εχουν πραγματι ονομαστικη συνθετη αντισταση μεταξυ 4 - 8 ωμ, αλλα μερικα, σε ορισμενες συχνοτητες κατεβαινουν και κατω απο τα 3 ωμ. Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται ο ενισχυτης να εχει την δυνατοτητα να δωσει το αναλογο ρευμα για μην παρουσιαζονται προβληματα στην οδηγηση.
Απο οτι βλεπω παντως, τουτος εδω δεν εχει τετοιο προβλημα, ισα ισα!! :Smile:

----------


## antonis_x

> φιλε antonis_x, ανεβασε να δουμε, καμια φωτο απο τον ενισχυτη!!!



Το πρωί θα τον δοκιμάσω,και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία όπως είναι τώρα..

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε antonis_x,οταν τον δοκιμασεις τον ενισχυτη, μην του δωσεις για αρχη την κανονικη ταση, αλλα μικροτερη... π.χ +/- 30V, ωστε αν κατι δεν παει καλα, να το προλαβεις!!!!!
τσεκαρε πολλες φορες αν ολα ειναι σωστα.. τρανζιστορ, πυκνωτες κτλ!!!
περιμενουμε νεα σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_x

Λοιπόν, ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει πάάρα πολύ καλά..!! :Smile:  :Smile: Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα με 4 μόσφετ,και όχι τα irfp450 αλλά τα irfp460(περισότερα watt και χαμηλότερη Rdson), dc offset στα 5mv και ρεύμα ηρεμίας 60mA.Αύριο όμως θα του βάλω και τα άλλα 4 μόσφετ(8 σύνολο) και θα ξαναρυθμιστεί εκ νέου.

----------


## PCMan

> Α,και κάτι που παρατήρησα Νίκο στις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, πρόσεξα ότι χρησιμοποίησες αντιστάσεις 1/4watt (εκτός από τις 5watt)ενώ ο Ioannis είχε επισημάνει τόσο σε μένα όσο και σε προηγούμενη απάντηση καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν(ή μάλλον οτι πρέπει) 1/2watt..
> Επίσης όταν τον είχες φτιάξει έκανες τι διόρθωση στην πλακέτα στο τρίμμερ που ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα ηρεμίας?



Φίλε Αντώνη δεν νομίζω να ήταν αυτό... με το που έδινα ρεύμα, σε μισό δευτερόλεπτο έβγαζε φωτιές οπότε δύσκολα. 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχα αλλάξει και τα τριμεράκια αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανα την διόρθωση που λες. Αλήθεια, ποια διόρθωση εννοείς? Έχει περάσει καιρός και δεν θυμάμαι.

Μόλις τελειώσω τις πανελλήνιες θα φτιάξω τρείς. Έναν για το γούφερ στα 2Ω και δυο για τα midrange και tweeter στα 8Ω.

Βασικά είχα στο πρόγραμμα να φτιάξω αυτόν αλλά αυτός δεν κατεβαίνει και στα 2Ω.

Δεν με βολέυουν τα 4Ω ή 8Ω στο γουφερ γιατί έχω 2 γούφερ 4Ωμα. 8Ω δε λεει γιατι με 50V που θα τους δώσω θα βγάζουν 110W που είναι λίγα, οπότε πάμε στα 2Ω και 400Wάκια.

Στα midrange θα έχω 8Ω(πάλι ανά 2 ηχεία) γιατί το μπροστινό είναι 50W και το πίσω 80W, αρα καλά είμαι στα 110W.

----------


## antonis_x

> Αλήθεια, ποια διόρθωση εννοείς?



Στο pcb ο δρομέας του τριμμερ vr2 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος με το ένα άκρο του τρίμερ,η σωστή όμως συνδεσμολογία είναι αυτή που είναι στο σχηματικό,δηλαδή το ένα άκρο του τρίμμερ στην R13 το άλλο άκρο του στην R14 και ο δρομέας του στη βάση του Τ8.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα κάνει κάποια αλλαγή στο τυπωμένο αλλά θα κοιτάξω να σου πω για σίγουρα.

Πάντως θα φτιάξω καινούρια πλακέτα γιατί αυτή απ'τα κολλήματα κοντεύει να πάρει φωτιά  :Tongue:

----------


## PCMan

Αντώνη απ'ότι είδα είχα κόψει την επαφή απο το τριμερ αλλά πάλι δεν είχε δουλέψει.
Αύριο θα πάω να πάρω καμιά 20αριά κιλά πλακέτες και υλικά και θα αρχίσω να τον φτιάχνω πάλι  :Very Happy:

----------


## NUKE

Καλημερα  :Smile: 

Θελω να τον ξαναφτιαξω και εχω την εξης απορια. Τελικα πιο ειναι καλυτερο Mosfet για να χρησιμοποιησουμε? IRFP450? IRFP460? ή IRFP260 ???

Τα εχει και τα 3 η futurlec και το 450 εχει διπλασια τιμη απο τα αλλα δυο... Τι λετε?

----------


## KOKAR

κατα την γνώμη μου βαλε το IRFP260 διότι έχει την χαμηλότερη RDSon 
δες τα PDF... *IRFP260* *IRFP450* *IRFP460*

----------


## antonis_x

Εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει τα IRFP460, Τα irfp260 δεν τα βρισκα εύκολα στον αριθμό που ήθελα, ενώ  προτίμησα τα irfp460 από τα irfp450 λόγο χαμηλότερου Rdson και μεγαλύτερης ισχύος.

Είχα φτιάξει 2 κανάλια για 2 sub.
Μετά απο κάποιο καιρό έγινε επανασχεδίαση τόσο του σχηματικού όσο και του pcb για να διορθώσω κάποια πράγματα που δε μ άρεσαν και να τον αναβαθμίσω λίγο.
Παίζει ακόμα μια χαρά.

Η πρώτη του μορφή όπου είχα πει ότι θα έβαζα φωτογραφίες αλλά απ ότι βλέπω δεν είχα βάλει ήταν αυτή(το τροφοδοτικό των πρώτων δοκιμών ήταν από έναν technics):
Image1.jpgImage3.jpg

και το φορτίο όπου έγιναν οι πρώτες δοκιμές

Image2.jpg


Αν βρω τις φωτό του επανασχεδιασμένου και τις φωτό των δοκιμών απο παλμογράφο πριν και μετά, θα ανεβάσω.

----------


## antonis_x

Και 2 χρήσιμα λινκ γι αυτόν τον ενισχυτή:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...velopment.html
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/home

----------


## NUKE

Οκαυ. Ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

Επισης, καλη χρονια  :Smile:

----------


## markisi13

> Εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει τα IRFP460, Τα irfp260 δεν τα βρισκα εύκολα στον αριθμό που ήθελα, ενώ  προτίμησα τα irfp460 από τα irfp450 λόγο χαμηλότερου Rdson και μεγαλύτερης ισχύος.
> 
> Είχα φτιάξει 2 κανάλια για 2 sub.
> Μετά απο κάποιο καιρό έγινε επανασχεδίαση τόσο του σχηματικού όσο και του pcb για να διορθώσω κάποια πράγματα που δε μ άρεσαν και να τον αναβαθμίσω λίγο.
> Παίζει ακόμα μια χαρά.
> 
> Η πρώτη του μορφή όπου είχα πει ότι θα έβαζα φωτογραφίες αλλά απ ότι βλέπω δεν είχα βάλει ήταν αυτή(το τροφοδοτικό των πρώτων δοκιμών ήταν από έναν technics):
> Image1.jpgImage3.jpg
> 
> ...



Φίλε Αντώνη θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις σχέδια τυπωμενο κτλ για τον διορθωμενο ενισχυτη κτλ?
δηλ για 2 καναλια με με 6 mosfet τι τροφοδοτικο χρειαζεται ρε παιδια;
επίσς για προενισχυτη τι προτεινετε για αυτο τον ενισχυτη;μπορει ν χρησιμοποιηθει οποιοσδηποτε;
πχ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...0&d=1284815508

----------


## markisi13

Μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος που το εχει φτιαξει?
To 24V relay να ειναι 1Α στο κυκλωμα προστασιας?
Οι πυκνωτες οι κεραμικοι ποσα volt πρεπει να ειναι γιατι δεν λεει τιποτα...
επισης ειδα πιο πανω για τον 68nF πυκνωτη να λετε οτι πρεπει να ειναι στα 450V...
Αυτος γιατι χρειαζεται να ειναι σε αυτη την ταση?και οι υπολοιπη πρεπει να ειναι στην ιδια ταση?

----------


## vivident

Ενδιαφερομαι να κατασκευασω και εγω αυτον τον ενισχυτη.
Μπορει καποιος να ξανανεβασει τα σχεδια?

----------


## markisi13

Για κοιτα αυτα εδω....
Νομιζω πως εινα και πιο καινουργια και πιο σωστα πο τα παλια

----------


## vivident

Με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο που εκανα βρηκα σε ενα πορτογαλικο φορουμ οτι εχει σχεδιαστηκα λαθη αυτο που ανεβασες.
Site
Να υποθεσω οτι εσυ δεν εχεις φτιαξει αυτον.

----------


## Danza

Θα ήθελα ΑΝ ειναι εύκολο να ανεβούν τα δοκιμασμένα σχέδια καθώς και το layout του τυπωμένου!

Εγώ θέλω να βγάλω απο την μύγα ξύγκι και να του φορτώσω άλλα 2 τελικά τρανζίστορ στο κάθε κανάλι.... Μπορώ ή θα μπουρλωτιαστώ?

----------


## markisi13

αυτά που έχω ανεβάσει ποστ 119 είναι τα σωστά σχέδια από το site που έχει ανεβάσει αυτός που τους έφτιαξε και είναι ενημερωμένο..
που είδατε εσείς ότι έχει λάθη κτλ;

----------


## markisi13

Εγώ πάντως ξεκίνησα και τον φτιάχνω...Έφτιαξα για αρχή το τροφοδοτικό και τώρα θα εμφανίσω την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή

----------


## Danza

> αυτα που εχω ανεβασει ποστ 119 ειναι τα σωστα σχεδαι απο το site που εχει ανεβασει αυτος που τους εφτιαξε και ειναι ενημερωμενο..
> που ειδατε εσεις οτι εχει λαθη κτλ;



Επειδή διάβασα όλο το πόστ απο εκεί που το είχα αφήσει πρίν κανα χρόνο και βάλε, διάβασα για ενημερώσεις κλπ.... Εσύ ανέβασες τα σχηματικά και απο κάτω ο φίλος vivident είπε πως έχει σχεδιαστικά λάθη για αυτό και ρώτησα....





> Με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο που εκανα βρηκα σε ενα πορτογαλικο φορουμ οτι εχει σχεδιαστηκα λαθη αυτο που ανεβασες.
> Site
> Να υποθεσω οτι εσυ δεν εχεις φτιαξει αυτον.



Τροφοδοτικό έχω έτοιμο να σηκώσει 2 κανάλια πάντως

----------


## kostasde

O Quasi ειναι Ελληνας νομιζω απο Αυστραλια και το Quasi ειναι το nick name του στο Diyaudio απο την τοπολογια του κυκλωματος του Εχω φτιαξει 2 στερεο απο τον μικρο του Nmos200
Δουλευουν φοβερα με πολλη καλλη ατακα στο μπασο φυσικα τις γνωριμες μεσαιες των mosfet και δουλεψαν με τι μια

----------


## maouna

εχω και γω φτιαξει 2  ΝΜΟS200. καλός ειναι.  για 'driver' των mosfet εχω mje340-350  και για VAS και current source  εχω δοκιμάσει mje340-350 και 2sd669-2sb49 με καλύτερο κατα τη γνωμη μου ηχητικό αποτελεσμα στα δευτερα.

----------


## markisi13

Έχω κάνει το ένα κανάλι και το τροφοδοτικό.
Αποπειράθηκα να κάνω δοκιμή...
Έδωσα τάση στον ενισχυτή και άρχισε να βγάζει καπνό και να καίει τις αντιστάσεις που έχω κυκλώσει στο σχήμα.
Είχα βάλει και 2 αντιστάσεις στις θέσεις τον ασφαλειών και είχα βάλει και το πολύμετρο....
Στιγμιαία που το είδα έδειξε 7 V νομίζω αλλά το έκλεισα αμέσως γιατί ξεκινούσε έκρηξη!!!
Γνωρίζει κάποιος που οφείλεται πως άρχισαν να καίγονται αυτές οι αντιστάσεις;

nmos.png

----------


## markisi13

και 2 φωτό μεχρι εκει που εχω φτασει

IMG_0339.jpgIMG_0347.jpg

----------

